# Mini SMC Water Traps courtesy of OpenRoadTuning



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

So earlier this week [email protected] surprised me with a package of the brand new mini SMC water traps. 










I was previously using a set of the parker water traps and had run into multiple issues with them since my air install in April. Even though I had hand loosened them and hand tightened them before installing the valves still stuck when I tried to empty them out. Once I had got them open and emptied them one of them would not close, awesome:banghead: I was lucky enough to have a spare water trap laying around to swap in. I sent my broken parker trap in and it was deemed broken and warrantied. When I got my new one I was so worried that I they would break on me again that I didnt risk emptying them the 5-6 months since it happened. And as it turned out I had quite a lot of water in my tank when I swapped them out. With winter fast approaching I knew I had to do something to fix this problem but didnt know what. Thats when [email protected] stepped in with these new SMC water traps at the perfect time.

I had always been a fan of the SMC traps because they work flawlessly with no issues. However they are big and bulky and not very aesthetically pleasing. Plus the way my trunk setup was layed out, they wouldnt fit. These new mini traps are great though. They are marginally thinner than the parker traps between the fittings and seem like a much more quality product with little risk of having issues. Instead of having a plastic valve that you need to turn, they have a metal spring loaded valve so all you have to do is push it in on the bottom and the trap empties. Simple, easy, good :thumbup: I installed the new mini SMCs this afternoon and am already sold. Its much easier and quicker to empty which translates into less time standing in the cold of winter and more peace of mind that they wont break and you will be stuck without a car or in the cold trying to replace the broken trap. 

Installed pic:










So once again Huge thanks To Andrew and OpenRoadTuning and be sure to hit them up and grab some of these new mini SMC water traps. Oh and they are the same price as the parker traps. Win Win I think :thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Just ordered a kit for my car, and havn't ordered Water Traps yet. 

Pleased to see this thread, and now I know which I'll be buying! :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

sweet ass ORT air freshner. i might order from them just for that :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Wicked! What size ports are they available in?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Must have! I had the same problem with the parker and a numatics broke on me the other week as well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the write up Dutchie, we really appreciate it! Glad you're happy and the change over to the SMC's went smoothly. :beer:



CULVER said:


> Just ordered a kit for my car, and havn't ordered Water Traps yet.
> 
> Pleased to see this thread, and now I know which I'll be buying! :thumbup:


Chaz, let us know if you need anything :Beer:



crispy21 said:


> sweet ass ORT air freshner. i might order from them just for that :beer:


:thumbup::beer:



MechEngg said:


> Wicked! What size ports are they available in?


The SMC's are available in 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2". The 1/4" Traps have the shrader type drain whereas the 3/8" and 1/2" have the 'twist' style drain.



choey said:


> Must have! I had the same problem with the parker and a numatics broke on me the other week as well


We have plenty in stock if you'd like to pick one up :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My Parker gives me a little trouble too. Emptying it takes a little more time than it should. And I'm always afraid I'm going to break the plastic twist valve :facepalm:

Might have to look into switching to one of these :beer::beer:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

bryangb said:


> My Parker gives me a little trouble too. Emptying it takes a little more time than it should. And I'm always afraid I'm going to break the plastic twist valve :facepalm:
> 
> Might have to look into switching to one of these :beer::beer:


Yeah bad thing is that once you break it, that sucker has to come off. I've swapped both Parker traps to AVS.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

rgarjr said:


> Yeah bad thing is that once you break it, that sucker has to come off. I've swapped both Parker traps to AVS.


We've had issues with them as well 

That's why we switched to SMC :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Just noticed these have a max Working pressure of 150psi


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

How much smaller are these? Have a photo of the old vs new?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

There is a photo comparison between the Parker and SMC floating around. Shoot me an email and I can send it directly to you!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Just noticed these have a max Working pressure of 150psi


Ive been running all 3 of my SMC traps at 200psi for a while now without any problems. Let's see how the cold canadian winters (-30 to -40) do with the traps seals


----------

